# ordered the big seaview



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

ordered the big seaview on Monday also the Voodoofx lighting kit and the TSDS decal set for it. I told my wife it's was only $25.00


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

You're dead!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

even a blonde wont fall for that!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I dunno, that Seaview is actually WORTH the ambulance ride you'll get after she spots the shipping invoice! :tongue:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I'm glad I don't have to deal with that any more!!


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

She'll be amazed and impressed by it, just shred that invoice!!


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I got four. Tell her that three are RC...HAHA the kid inside.
She will be glad shes not married to me...
:freak:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Just show her how big it is! If she squalks just ask her how much she spent on shoes last year!


----------



## Vindi (Mar 20, 2009)

HabuHunter32 said:


> Just show her how big it is! If she squalks just ask her how much she spent on shoes last year!


Or the cost of her last purse!!!


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

All this talk about shoes and purses...on second thought order a second one and get Big Dave to make a RC conversion for you....
http://www.frontiernet.net/~bwelch/inthe.htm

That way you can take her to the park with her shoes and purse, while you play with your RC Seaview.
:thumbsup:


----------



## ronrem (Jun 10, 2009)

Hay tonyray that big seaview is a great kit moebius knows whats hot,
If your also in to lost in space kits ,Im offering the new moebius J2
For preorders on my website the intro price is 70.00 you will have to
prepay to lock in that price so I can place orders
www.replicasunlimitedhobbies.com


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

By doing that his murder will be for sure. He'd better sleep with one eye opened.


----------



## biollante62 (Sep 14, 2009)

So happy I am single, I justify my purchase's with no one.I have been down this road before and in the long run,my model building brings more satisfaction to me than any woman can.


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

I finally got the Seaview done hope you like it.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow! Love how you hid the wires for the Flying Sub!


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice job! I particularly like the bubbles that support the Flying Sub. Neat idea. So I guess the wife didn't crush your skull after all?


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

Nope she likes told me she was going get me the J2 for my birthday.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I really like your solution on how to mount the flying sub - The whole build looks fantastic!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Nice build! 
Uh-oh; when she finds out the price for the Jupiter 2, she'll also discover that the Seaview & lighting kit were just a tad over the "$25" amount you quoted her.
Keep it simple.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

HabuHunter32 said:


> Just show her how big it is!


They say size don't make a difference...


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Awesome Job, :thumbsup:thanks for sharing the pictures:wave: what did you cover the flying sub wires with looks great


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

Nova Mike said:


> Awesome Job, :thumbsup:thanks for sharing the pictures:wave: what did you cover the flying sub wires with looks great


I used evergreen 3/16 tube to run the wires in sprayed with glue and covered with clear glitter did it 3 times. Thanks everyone for the great comments.
:wave:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Ingenious way to mount the Flying Sub. Your build is a real beauty ! Congrats !


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Is your Seaview blue or gray.If so,what blue or gray.Looks like a fantastic paint job to me anyways.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks it's gray I used primer gray and it looked so good I didn't paint over it.


----------



## mmmmp (Jan 15, 2010)

That's beautiful - nice work.

(I waaaant one!)
Mark


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I think that is the best setup I have seen yet, I will have to do that or a cutaway display for my one display model....still torn between the two, but your idea for a sealed display is excellent.
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

I tried to take some pictures of the inside


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Very very great work. I love the Seaview and how you did your version.
I decided to do a diorama with mine. 
One heck of a fun kit to do. Your paint and lighting work is top notch.
Thank you for sharing all these great pic's with us all.

Great to see so many diffrent takes on building the Seaview, Thought I'd 
share some other cool builds, each very well done. Moebius has made 
model building fun again.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Yes, very nice! I second that on the wires for the flying sub!


----------



## total victory (Jan 5, 2010)

very nice,,,you did justice to this model,looks great!


----------

